# Bella Barista offer



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Wanted to ask if the Gene Cafe will enable me to roast to a good enough quality

I like the less acidic darker roasts like OBJ and we always make with milk

Just seen the Bella Barista offer of 25% off so would make one £345

Neil


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Uncletits said:


> Wanted to ask if the Gene Cafe will enable me to roast to a good enough quality
> 
> I like the less acidic darker roasts like OBJ and we always make with milk
> 
> ...


 I would think so......one can only try, it seems a good price. If you're prepared to modify it at some point in the future, it can do an even better job.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Uncletits said:


> Wanted to ask if the Gene Cafe will enable me to roast to a good enough quality


 "Good enough quality" is personal, so it will be hard for anyone but you to answer this question for you. Personally I have gone back to roasting on my Gene after a year's break I took to try coffee from roasters. I am very happy with what I get from the Gene and don't feel I am missing anything compared to what I have bought roasted. But this is only my personal observation, so might not be the same for you or for other people.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Uncletits said:


> Wanted to ask if the Gene Cafe will enable me to roast to a good enough quality
> 
> I like the less acidic darker roasts like OBJ and we always make with milk
> 
> ...


 I've got experience with both roasters - the Gene and the Sandbox. Feel free to PM. The Sandbox is great, but you roast through a mobile app. You have a lot more control (fan speed, drum speed and temperature)

The Gene... I'm in a love and hate relationship. Hate because I could never get anything decent, let alone hear first crack. Love because I now have another one (a very kind member donated it to me recently as it was no longer wanted - it's a very old one, 2006! so just goes to show that it is built like a tank). Now I can hear first crack, but haven't roasted much yet. In terms of results, I wasn't too impressed back then, couldn't get anything good, nor up to temperature. But maybe I was also very inexperienced back then and was wanting the impossible. For £345 on the Gene... Bargain of the century. As far as controls, you can control temperature. Drum speed and air flow are fixed.

I know a few people here who have nothing but praise for the Gene. Check out the "Today's Roast" thread.

Regardless, it's an amazing deal on both counts from Bella Barista.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've not seen a 25% off offer....good roaster though. Would probably go for the Sandbox myself but difficult to compare because of batch sizes and the fact I haven't used one! But everything I've seen makes it look promising.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@Rob1 it's in the Classifieds


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Rob1 https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/classifieds/item/609-to-all-home-coffee-roasters/


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

On a related note, I've been thinking about dabbling in home roasting too. I'd be looking to do some lighter roasts for filter and more developed for espresso. The two machines I'd narrowed it down were the Gene Cafe and the Behmor 2020SR+. Given the Behmor is now reduced at Hasbean to £250, does anybody have experience with both machines and can give a recommendation? Link to the Hasbean offer below:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/hasbean-behmor-roaster-christmas-gift-set?variant=40063619989557


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

nufc1 said:


> On a related note, I've been thinking about dabbling in home roasting too. I'd be looking to do some lighter roasts for filter and more developed for espresso. The two machines I'd narrowed it down were the Gene Cafe and the Behmor 2020SR+. Given the Behmor is now reduced at Hasbean to £250, does anybody have experience with both machines and can give a recommendation? Link to the Hasbean offer below:
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/hasbean-behmor-roaster-christmas-gift-set?variant=40063619989557


 That's very good deal given the "normal" price is £380! Absolute Bargain! There are a few Behmor roastmasters here, so they can give you a good indication on how it fares. I did buy one a while ago, but mine was faulty, so I returned for a full refund at the time and haven't bought a roaster since.

I would also like to hear opinions on both. If you do some research, some say the Gene is a far superior product; Some say otherwise.


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

nufc1 said:


> On a related note, I've been thinking about dabbling in home roasting too. I'd be looking to do some lighter roasts for filter and more developed for espresso. The two machines I'd narrowed it down were the Gene Cafe and the Behmor 2020SR+. Given the Behmor is now reduced at Hasbean to £250, does anybody have experience with both machines and can give a recommendation? Link to the Hasbean offer below:
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/hasbean-behmor-roaster-christmas-gift-set?variant=40063619989557


 I picked up a Behmor when they were on offer in June and love it. Roasted/ruined the 2kg it came with and now can get 200g of light to dark roasted coffee in less than 20 mins from start to bagged and cleaned up.

£250 is a bargain price for it, I originally thought it was a miss price!


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

New Bella Barista web site up and running.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't think that offer is still there now?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Uncletits said:


> I don't think that offer is still there now?


 For HasBean Behmor, you need to click on that link - otherwise it's full price. Go figure. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

@MediumRoastSteam The Gene Cafe at Bella

See what you get with link from the ad and it doesn't recognise the code at checkout


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> @MediumRoastSteam The Gene Cafe at Bella
> 
> See what you get with link from the ad and it doesn't recognise the code at checkout
> 
> View attachment 61105


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think the same happen with the airscape deal. You have to put the code at checkout, and update, if I remember correctly, @Uncletits .


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes I stuck the code in the gift card box rather than discount code which isn't a box until you click on it


----------

